

Functional Systems in Haskell (Course, Fall 2011) - xtacy
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11au-cs240h/

======
tomh-
So what exactly is the point of this link? Can we follow this course online?

~~~
nagnatron
My guess is that the point is that there will be a functional programming and
Haskell class taught by well known Haskell folks.

------
jrvarela56
Is the site supposed to work? Most links are broken.

~~~
viggio24
lectures have not been done yet. The course will start at the end of
september, I don't think the material will be published in advance

------
phob
This class looks really intense. I'm so excited for this -- just look at that
syllabus!

